
Patterns for Practical CSS Custom Properties Use - tylerchilds
https://css-tricks.com/patterns-for-practical-css-custom-properties-use/
======
stephenr
Am I missing something here or do they keep saying “custom properties” when
they just mean “css variables”??

~~~
tylerchilds
They're relatively interchangeable, but the distinction to me is that
properties in CSS are on the left side and values are on the right.

So the -- _: declarations are custom properties, with values that get used as
variables in other declarations with var().

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/\--*](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/--*)

